# RETURN from the Ultimate Cooking School !!!!!!



## Finney (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like a really good time.
Jack W., Jethro, and I beat Myron at PPPP a couple of weeks ago.  You could have brought us your $500 and cooked with us.  :!:


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2006)

Okay... $400 :lmao:











And........ we beat him, we beat him, we beat him.     :happyd:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2006)

so give us some tips Ben!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so give us some tips Ben!


  Myron made sure everyone was drunk so they thought his tips sounded better than they really were and now Ben has forgotten them!  Sounded like a good time though Ben!  =D>


----------



## ddog27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> First on the list was to make Myron's secret injection.



Was this the secret injection?

Jack's Old South Meat Marinade 

Recipe courtesy Jack's Old South BBQ & Grill 


2 quarts apple juice 
1 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1 cup orange juice 
1 cup light brown sugar 
1/2 cup olive oil 
1/2 cup lemon juice 
2 tablespoons hot sauce 
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/2 cup salt

Heat and whisk together until sugar and salt dissolve.


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":tyv8xbt7]so give us some tips Ben!


  Myron made sure everyone was drunk so they thought his tips sounded better than they really were and now Ben has forgotten them!  Sounded like a good time though Ben!  =D>[/quote:tyv8xbt7]
 :bar:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: injection*



			
				Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> nope.... that injection isnt even close !!!!!



See, Myron makes a different "batch" for every class!  #-o


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 29, 2006)

I admire Myron.  He made 100 grand on the circuit last year.  He'll make that plus teaching classes at $500 a throw.  He's got a Jed Master with his endorsement, invites to all the great events he ever wants to cook in, probably prepaid to use his fame.  He is a constant on Food TV.  His restaurant in Vienna is packed on an everyday basis, and his wife is as sweet as she can be.   I need this gig.

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: injection*



			
				Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> nope.... that injection isnt even close !!!!!



I heard he uses some brew with peach nectar.  He has many, many, empty bottles of apple juice after he gets done prepping his stuff.

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :bar:[/quote:s5e26ui6]
 :bar:  Too


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like alot of jealousy here Ben!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 30, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Sounds like alot of jealousy here Ben!



Maybe........but not the kind you think!  I'm jealous cause he's making a good living doing something he loves to do.


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 30, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Sounds like alot of jealousy here Ben!



Please don't mistake my comments as petty jealousy.  I've been cooking on the same field with Myron for quite a while.   I've won a couple, he's won more.  He visited my area and shot the bull with my team and visitors for over an hour at the PPPP.   People flock to him like flies to poop.  I can understand why he has to draw the line.  I really do admire him...and I really would like to have his gig.  

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> CrazyWhiteMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon Larry, we could do the same damn thing :!: 
With your knowhow, and my, ahh.., ummm.., #-o 
Like I said withyour knowhow 8-[


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 3, 2006)

Ben, sounds like you had a great time!  Please fill us in on day 2.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2006)

Does power cooking use higher temps?  I saw him do the brisket on the BBQ challenge in around 6 hours, iirc, while everyone else went low and slow.  He lost because he used fruit juice in his brisket.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah I remember him saying "Great, we got a traditionalist.", meaning they wouldn't like fruit in beef.  He's won his share though.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2006)

oh, like you need the help. [-X


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 24, 2006)

Were are those pics!!  

Chris


----------



## cleglue (May 5, 2006)

Big Ben,

Go to the link below about posting pictures.  I posted this a while back.  If you need help send me a PM.

*This  Thread*


----------

